# Trick Or Treat For Vapers!



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

#happyvapeoween

Hey Vape shops!!!!

Heres an idea - for Halloween next year hold a vapers Trick or treat. Vapers pay a small fee to be part of it and then they get sent a random flavour - could be an actual flavour or just a random concoction - all in unmarked bottles though - on Halloween we have to vape said random flavour which we recieved and leave a video of us trying it and saying weather it was a trick or a treat...


Whos with me?


----------



## Melinda (30/10/13)

Skyblue Vaping will be in for next year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (30/10/13)

I'm in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (30/10/13)

sounds like fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (30/10/13)

Sounds cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/10/13)

starts leaving an a couple of eggs on the roof now .. for my ingredients next yr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (30/10/13)

best before 17 dec 2012. box of eggs in my fridge, way ahead of you bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (30/10/13)

ooo I see Perfumers apprentice has a nice blue cheese.... thinking blue cheese and pumpkin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Melinda said:


> ooo I see Perfumers apprentice has a nice blue cheese.... thinking blue cheese and pumpkin


and some bacon for good measure...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (30/10/13)

oooo a whole pie...good idea a touch of malic acid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

hehehe  Woohoo looking forward to it


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

the shops can keep track of who they send what and let us know afterwards what it was


----------



## VapeKing (30/10/13)

Vape King is definitely in for next year! What a fantastic idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (30/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> the shops can keep track of who they send what and let us know afterwards what it was


 
Yeah I'm thinking of numbering them, then a few days after we post the numbers and the recipes that went with it

You know someone is going to get a boiled chicken with mustard and licorice


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

hahaha love it!!! Dammit I wish we could start now already 

Hmmm maybe do a Christmas trick or treat


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Derick said:


> You know someone is going to get a boiled chicken with mustard and licorice


Meeeee!!!

I was so disappointed when the mustard and blackpepper flavor sold out eciggies. They are not restocking. 
It took me a month or two to build up the courage to order, then when i had the courage, stock was out. Just my luck!


----------



## Derick (31/10/13)

Yeah, health cabin only has Mustard flavour left in their savory flavours - but when the time comes to order from some of the other flavour sites, we will certainly throw in a few small samples of the more weird and wonderful flavours


----------



## Nightfearz (3/11/13)

what a great idea.... now my head is ticking.... do you think that.... 1) food colouring will be safe to vape, and 2) will it retain the colour?
I'm thinking green IrishCream flavour for St Patrick's... whahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (3/11/13)

There has been no real tests done on food colouring in e-liquids - but you can get them. Personally, I wouldn't risk it - another unknown chemical to the mix...
But we eat, drink and otherwise consume food colouring every day, so who knows

http://www.ecigexpress.com/diy-flavorings/e-liquid-additives/food-coloring.html


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

Nightfearz said:


> what a great idea.... now my head is ticking.... do you think that.... 1) food colouring will be safe to vape, and 2) will it retain the colour?
> I'm thinking green IrishCream flavour for St Patrick's... whahaha


That's a clever idea!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

